# Anti Social behaviour and Mgt agent obligations



## firsttimeted (15 Sep 2008)

Hi 

This question relates to anti social behaviour in my estate. 

The landlord has ignored all calls from the Management Agent and are saying that their tenants are being harassed by us (not true!). 

What power have the Management Agent to evict these guys? Can they do anything at all? 

The tenants are not registered with the PTRB if that makes any difference?


----------



## NorthDrum (20 Sep 2008)

firsttimeted said:


> Hi
> 
> This question relates to anti social behaviour in my estate. The landlord has ignored all calls from the Management Agent and are saying that their tenants are being harassed by us (not true!). What power have the Management Agent to evict these guys? Can they do anything at all? The tenants are not registered with the PTRB if that makes any difference?


 
Havent dealt with this issue in awhile, but my understanding is that the landlords should be registered with the PRTB who can impose certain sanctions on the landlord should you be able to proove the anti social behaviour (and lack of action on the landlords behalf). 

Im not sure what a management company can do in this issue (other then communicate your concerns to the tenant).

I have mentioned something similar before in another thread.

If you have approached the tenants before or dont think that they are the kinda people who would take kindly to even polite discussions on this topic I would suggest:

1. Registered Letter to tenants outlining your issues (be polite)
2. Registered letter to Landlord
3. Apply with PRTB for an adjudicated meeting.

I would advise getting a solicitor to assist you if you get to the adjudicating stage (particularly if the people being anti social have a family, the PRTB from my experience gives them more leighway to be anti social!!). 

I got a disgraceful adjudicator that had made up her mind before we went to the meeting and took everything that was said against us as fact but demanded we proove anything we said, so there are definantly Dodgy adjudicators, which is why I suggest the Solicitor.


----------



## ajapale (20 Sep 2008)

Moved from Askaboutlaw to  Management Companies, which is where this type of discussion is held. It is also worth looking in property investment where this type of question has arisen in the past.

aj (moderator)


----------



## susie78 (1 Oct 2008)

Going through something similar myself at the moment, but in a worse position than you as the people causing disturbanace are owner occupiers.  From research we have done you are in a stronger position.   Have your mgt company circulated or displayed the house rules?  This should be your (their) first step.  Also there is an onus on  your mgt company to ensure the rules are adhered to and to deal with anti social behaviour and yes they can evict people on that basis if they are renting, and I would think that you should contact your local county council for some advice.  Definitely would suggest keeping some type of log or note of dates, times etc., of this anti social activity and brief description.  Best of luck.


----------



## aircobra19 (1 Oct 2008)

I'm assuming the OP query relates to people in another house rather than in the same house.


----------



## shesells (2 Oct 2008)

firsttimeted said:


> Hi
> 
> This question relates to anti social behaviour in my estate.
> 
> ...


 
What kind of anti social behaviour? Have you called the Gardai? If it's noise there are procedures you can go through with the council.

The management company can threaten the landlord with legal action for breach of lease agreement if there was any mention of landlords being obliged to ensure that their tenants comply with the development rules. Ours does and we have managed to get troublesome tenants evicted.


----------

